# ISPConfig für internes Netzwerk hinter FritzBox



## KnechtRootRecht (24. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir für mein kleines Netzwerk zuhause einen Webserver mit ISPConfig Debian Squeeze eingerichten nach einem HowTo von hier.

Das Netzwerk befindet sich hinter einer Fritzbox 6360 welche über fritz.box erreichbar ist.

Nun möchte ich folgendes realisieren:
2-3 Clients mit ISPConfig erstellen, jeder Client kann sich mehre Sub erstellen für verschiedene Projekte.

Ich habe jetzt leider das Problem, das ich nicht weis wie ich die Domain einstellen kann. Ich möchte gerne eine interne Domain verwenden, also wo nirgends registriert wird sondern nur in meinem Netzwerk zu erreichen ist.

Kann man das einrichten das dann mehrere Clients die selbe Domain haben?

zb: 
interne Domain: home.local
client1: projekt1.home.local
client2: anderesprojekt.home.local

Diese möchte ich dann von meinen anderen Rechner im Netz erreichbar machen, zb. wenn ich auf nem anderen Rechner projekt1.home.local im Brwowser aufrufe, sollte es auf den Webserver geleitet werden und dieser den richtigen Vhost anzeigen.

Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2011)

Das geht, Du musst dazu lediglich Deine internen Domains in der hosts Datei des Client Rechners eintragen, damit der Computer den ISPConfig Server findet. Die Datei gibt es unter Windows, Linux und MacOS.

How to access a namebased website without a DNS record « FAQforge


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (24. Okt. 2011)

Das mit der Windows-Hosts ist mir bewusst, so verfahre ich ja momentan auf meinem lokalen Test-System. Aber genau das wollte ich vermeiden. Es gibt zb. einen Clienten in meinem Netzwerk dem ich das nicht zumuten/erlauben will (aus bestimmten Gründen) in die Windows-Hosts einzutragen.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2011)

Dann musst Du einen lokalen DNS Server aufsetzen und alle Host Computer so konfigurieren, dass sie über diesen lokalen DNS Server Ihre Domainnamen auflösen. Möglicherweise geht das auch über die Fritzbox bzw. es gibt dafür ein plugin, da müsstest Du dann mal bei AVM nachsehen..


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (24. Okt. 2011)

In der Fritzbox ist mir noch kein solch ein Punkt aufgefallen, noch hab ich dazu nichts im Netz gefunden. Ein Plugin dafür ist mir auch noch nicht bekannt, ausser "Freetz" das aber mit der Box 6360 noch nicht kompatibel ist.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2011)

Dann musst Du einen beliebigen anderen DNS Server nehmen, in dem Du Zonen anlegen kannst, das kann z.B. der BIND Server von ISPConfig sein.

Da gibt es dann 2 Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten:

1) Wenn Fritz es ermöglicht dass Du dort einen abweichenden DNS Server angeben kannst, könntest Du versuchen den ISPConfig DNS Server dort einzutragen. Dann muss aber in der /etc/resolv.con im ISPConfig Server ein externer DNS Server stehen wie 8.8.8.8 von Google und nicht die Fritzbox, sonst erhältst Du eine endlosschleife der Abfragen.

2) Oder alternativ müsstest Du in allen Windows Rechnern den ISPConfig Server als DNS Server eintragen.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (24. Okt. 2011)

Die 2. von dir vorgeschlagene Variante klingt gut, hab mich allerdings noch nicht so viel mit DNS beschäftigt.

Wie wäre dann die Konfiguration von BIND, wenn ich anstatt des DNS-Eintrages in den HOST-Systemen die IP vom ISPConfigServer eintrage? 
Wie werden dann die anderen Anfragen aufgelöst wo nicht für den Webserver sind welche ich sende?


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2011)

BIND ist ein DNS Server der als lokaler DNS und Resolver arbeiten kann, d.H. dass BIND alle Anfragen die eine nicht lokale Zone betreffen über die root DNS Server auflöst.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (25. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till und danke das du mir hilfst 

Ich habe jetzt versucht Bind einzurichten nach mehreren Tutorials im Netz, doch ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht.

Habe eine Zone erstellt "home.local" und diese versucht aufzulösen.
Das klappt eigentlich schon, hab dann noch auf den Windows-Rechner als DNS die Server-Ip eingetragen und es wird auch aufgelöst.

Nur bekomm ich es nicht hin dies auch mit ISPConfig zu bewerkstelligen.

Ich lege in ISPC eine Domain für einen Client an: test.home.local, nur wird diese dann nicht gefunden.


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2011)

Wenn Du Den Server nach dem perfect setup guide installiert hast, ist BIND korrekt eingerichtet und es muss lediglich die Zone in ISPConfig angelegt werden.

1) Was genau hast Du denn an den BIND Dateien danach geändert und hast Du Backups gemacht, so dass man es rückgängig machen kann?

2) Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

dig @localhost test.home.local

3) Poste mal einen screenshot der zone und der Übersicht der subrecords der zone die Du in ISPConfig angelegt hast.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (25. Okt. 2011)

Ja ich habe diese Anleitung genutzt: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]

In Bind selber hab ich nur eine Datei verändert, weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche da ich jetzt auch nicht nachsehen kann. Sie endete aber mit .local. Dort hab ich meine Zone eingetragen, desweiteren hab ich für meine Zone 2 Dateien angelegt. db.zonenName und die fürs Reversing.

Die Ausgabe und die Configs kann ich dir erst heute Abend präsentieren


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2011)

Ok. Um weiter machen zu können müssen erstmal die manuellen Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht werden, da sie mit ISPConfig kollidieren und die Ergebnisse sonst nicht vorhersehbar sind. Also die Dateien die Du hinzugefügt hast wieder entfernen und die Datei named.conf.local muss leer sein.

Dann solltest Du die Zone in ISPConfig einmal löschen und neu anlegen, damit ISPConfig die Dateien neu schreibt. Zum anlegen der Zone solltest Du den DNS wizard nehmen, denn ers sorgt dafür dass die Untereinträge korrekt sind.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (25. Okt. 2011)

Hier einmal die Ausgabe von "netstat -tap":

```
root@Server:~# netstat -tap
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State                                                                                                                                      PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1229/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1788/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1549/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     718/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:49264                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     730/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 Server.fritz.box:domain *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     3748/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     3748/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1845/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1634/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     3748/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1788/master
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:57319 VERBUNDEN                                                                                                                                  1549/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:57319 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN                                                                                                                                  15646/amavisd (ch18
tcp        0     52 Server.fritz.box:ssh    192.168.178.40:msnp     VERBUNDEN                                                                                                                                  22137/0
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:57298 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN                                                                                                                                  15474/amavisd (ch19
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:57298 VERBUNDEN                                                                                                                                  1549/mysqld
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     4584/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     4584/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     4584/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     3748/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1845/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     1634/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                                                                     3748/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN
```
Mit den Änderungen in der Bind-Config. Konnte es noch nicht rückgängig machen, da ich noch @work bin.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (25. Okt. 2011)

sorry für den Doppelpost....

Habe jetzt die /etc/bind/named.conf.local wieder von meinen eingetragenen Zonen befreit.

Die Domains im ISPC gelöscht.
Was trage ich jetzt bei dem DNS-Wizzard im ISPC ein?

Muss ich den hostnamen auch noch umbenennen, dieser ist ja im moment:
Server.fritz.box


Hier nochmal netstat -tap ohne die Einträge in der named.conf.local

```
root@Server:~# netstat -tap
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      1229/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      1788/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      1549/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      718/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:49264                 *:*                     LISTEN      730/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 Server.fritz.box:domain *:*                     LISTEN      26989/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      26989/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      1845/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1634/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN      26989/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      1788/master
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      1737/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:58113 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22414/amavisd (ch13
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 localhost.localdo:39436 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:58136 VERBUNDEN   1549/mysqld
tcp        0     52 Server.fritz.box:ssh    192.168.178.99:49663    VERBUNDEN   26948/1
tcp        0      0 Server.fritz.box:ssh    192.168.178.40:msnp     VERBUNDEN   22137/0
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:58113 VERBUNDEN   1549/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:58136 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22592/amavisd (ch12
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      4584/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      4584/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN      4584/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      26989/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1845/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1634/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       [::]:*                  LISTEN      26989/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      4584/apache2
root@Server:~#
```


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2011)

> Muss ich den hostnamen auch noch umbenennen, dieser ist ja im moment:
> Server.fritz.box


DEr Hostname ist an sich egal, er sollte nur komplett in Kleinbuchstaben sein und in der /etc/hosts Datei des Servers eingetragen sein. Des weiteren solltest Du noch folgende Domains in /etc/hosts eintragen:

ns1.home.local
ns2.home.local

Dann legst Du im DNS wizard eine neue Zone an, und zwar:

domain: home.local
IP: Die IP des Servers
ns1: ns1.home.local
ns2: ns2.home.local
email: eine beliebige Emailadresse

dann musst Du min. eine Minute warten. Danach solltest Du die Domain auf dem Server abfragen können:

dig @localhost home.local

Wenn das nicht geht, dann schau mal ins syslog in /var/log, dort müssten dann neue Fehlermeldungen vom BIND drin stehen.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (25. Okt. 2011)

/etc/hosts sieht nun so aus:

```
127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain    localhost
192.168.178.26    server.fritz.box    server

127.0.0.1 ns1.home.local
127.0.0.1 ns2.home.local

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
```
Ausgabe nun bei "dig":


```
root@server:~# dig @localhost home.local

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> @localhost home.local
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 37723
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;home.local.                    IN      A

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Tue Oct 25 20:05:09 2011
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 28
```
Das "status: SERVFAIL" klingt nicht gut....


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2011)

Dann schau mal ins syslog.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (25. Okt. 2011)

Also für mich nichts auffallendes....

```
Oct 25 20:10:02 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2037]: (www-data) CMD ([ -x /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh ] && /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh)
Oct 25 20:10:02 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2038]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:10:02 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2039]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:10:02 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Oct 25 20:10:02 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Oct 25 20:10:02 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Oct 25 20:10:02 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Oct 25 20:10:02 server postfix/smtpd[2068]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:10:02 server postfix/smtpd[2068]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:10:02 server postfix/smtpd[2068]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:10:03 server postfix/pickup[1900]: 788752B83F8: uid=33 from=<www-data>
Oct 25 20:10:03 server postfix/cleanup[2088]: 788752B83F8: message-id=<20111025181003.788752B83F8@Server.fritz.box>
Oct 25 20:10:03 server postfix/qmgr[1901]: 788752B83F8: from=<www-data@Server.fritz.box>, size=858, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'server.fritz.box/MX/IN': 2001:500:3::42#53
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'update.sh.dbl.spamhaus.org/A/IN': 2001:7b8:3:1f:0:2:53:2#53
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns1.zurich.surf.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:630:0:8::14#53
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns1.zurich.surf.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:620:0:9::1103#53
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns1.zurich.surf.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:630:0:9::14#53
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'server.fritz.box.rhsbl.ahbl.org/A/IN': 2a00:f10:111::1337:1001#53
Oct 25 20:10:03 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'server.fritz.box.rhsbl.ahbl.org/A/IN': 2620:64:0:1::6#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns1.surfnet.nl/AAAA/IN': 2001:610:3:200a:192:87:36:2#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns3.xs4all.nl/AAAA/IN': 2001:888:0:7::77#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns3.surfnet.nl/A/IN': 2001:610:1:800a:192:87:106:101#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'rbldnsd.a.rbl-auth.sr.sonic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:5a8:0:3::1#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'rbldnsd.b.rbl-auth.sr.sonic.net/A/IN': 2607:f0d0:1102:f::2#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'rbldnsd.a.rbl-auth.sr.sonic.net/A/IN': 2001:48c8:1:1::2#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'rfci.bl.xs4all.nl/A/IN': 2001:888:0:8::88#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'rfci.bl.xs4all.nl/AAAA/IN': 2001:888:0:8::88#53
Oct 25 20:10:04 server named[976]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns2.surfnet.nl/A/IN': 2001:610:1:800a:192:87:106:101#53
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/smtpd[2093]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/smtpd[2093]: 6FAE32B83F7: client=localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/cleanup[2088]: 6FAE32B83F7: message-id=<20111025181003.788752B83F8@Server.fritz.box>
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/qmgr[1901]: 6FAE32B83F7: from=<www-data@Server.fritz.box>, size=1331, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 25 20:10:05 server amavis[1371]: (01371-01) Passed CLEAN, <www-data@Server.fritz.box> -> <www-data@Server.fritz.box>, Message-ID: <20111025181003.788752B83F8@Server.fritz.box>, mail_id: SKbcvmvangbv, Hits: 1.178, size: 858, queued_as: 6FAE32B83F7, 1913 ms
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/smtp[2090]: 788752B83F8: to=<www-data@Server.fritz.box>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=2.1, delays=0.12/0.01/0.01/1.9, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=01371-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 6FAE32B83F7)
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/qmgr[1901]: 788752B83F8: removed
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/local[2097]: 6FAE32B83F7: to=<www-data@Server.fritz.box>, relay=local, delay=0.16, delays=0.04/0.05/0/0.07, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
Oct 25 20:10:05 server postfix/qmgr[1901]: 6FAE32B83F7: removed
Oct 25 20:11:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2100]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:12:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2109]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:13:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2117]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:14:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2128]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:15:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2137]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:15:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2138]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Oct 25 20:15:02 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Oct 25 20:15:02 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Oct 25 20:15:02 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Oct 25 20:15:02 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Oct 25 20:15:02 server postfix/smtpd[2161]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:15:02 server postfix/smtpd[2161]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:15:02 server postfix/smtpd[2161]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:15:05 server postfix/smtpd[2093]: timeout after END-OF-MESSAGE from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:15:05 server postfix/smtpd[2093]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 25 20:16:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[2181]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
```


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2011)

Das sind leider keine aktuellen Fehler die beim BIND restart geschrieben wurden. Starte bitte bind nochmal neu und poste dann die Fehler die in dem Moment zu named ins syslog geschrieben wurden.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (26. Okt. 2011)

Sorry, hier nochmal ne ganze Latte an Fehlern:

```
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: received control channel command 'stop -p'
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: shutting down: flushing changes
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: stopping command channel on 127.0.0.1#953
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: stopping command channel on ::1#953
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: no longer listening on ::#53
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: no longer listening on 127.0.0.1#53
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: no longer listening on 192.168.178.26#53
Oct 26 17:58:03 server named[976]: exiting
Oct 26 17:58:04 server named[30194]: starting BIND 9.7.3 -u bind
Oct 26 17:58:04 server named[30194]: built with '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--sysconfdir=/etc/bind' '--localstatedir=/var' '--enable-threads' '--enable-largefile' '--with-libtool' '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-gssapi=/usr' '--with-gnu-ld' '--with-dlz-postgres=no' '--with-dlz-mysql=no' '--with-dlz-bdb=yes' '--with-dlz-filesystem=yes' '--with-dlz-ldap=yes' '--with-dlz-stub=yes' '--with-geoip=/usr' '--enable-ipv6' 'CFLAGS=-fno-strict-aliasing -DDIG_SIGCHASE -O2' 'LDFLAGS=' 'CPPFLAGS='
Oct 26 17:58:04 server named[30194]: adjusted limit on open files from 1024 to 1048576
Oct 26 17:58:04 server named[30194]: found 1 CPU, using 1 worker thread
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: using up to 4096 sockets
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: reading built-in trusted keys from file '/etc/bind/bind.keys'
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: listening on IPv6 interfaces, port 53
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 192.168.178.26#53
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: generating session key for dynamic DNS
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: set up managed keys zone for view _default, file 'managed-keys.bind'
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 254.169.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 2.0.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 100.51.198.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 113.0.203.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: D.F.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 8.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 9.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: A.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: B.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: automatic empty zone: 8.B.D.0.1.0.0.2.IP6.ARPA
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: command channel listening on ::1#953
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone 0.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone 255.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone home.local/IN: NS 'ns1.home.local' has no address records (A or AAAA)
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone home.local/IN: NS 'ns2.home.local' has no address records (A or AAAA)
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone home.local/IN: not loaded due to errors.
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: managed-keys-zone ./IN: loading from master file managed-keys.bind failed: file not found
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: managed-keys-zone ./IN: loaded serial 0
Oct 26 17:58:05 server named[30194]: running
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving '99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 2001:43f8:110::10#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving '99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 2001:13c7:7010::53#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving '99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 2001:500:13::73#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving '99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 2001:500:87::87#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving '99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 2001:67c:e0::1#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 't.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:503:ba3e::2:30#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 't.arin.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'z.arin.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:3::42#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 't.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:503:c27::2:30#53
Oct 26 17:58:12 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 't.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'u.arin.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:231d::2:30#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'z.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:5a0:10::2#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'z.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:500:14:6050:ad::1#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving '99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 2001:470:1a::2#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'blackhole-1.iana.org/A/IN': 2001:7fd::1#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'blackhole-2.iana.org/A/IN': 2001:500:1::803f:235#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'v.arin.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:13::108#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'dill.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:500:31::108#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'c.iana-servers.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:a83e::2:30#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'b.iana-servers.net/A/IN': 2620:0:2ee0:2::153#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'b.iana-servers.net/A/IN': 2001:648:2c30::1:10#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: client 192.168.178.26#56504: RFC 1918 response from Internet for 99.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'a.iana-servers.net/A/IN': 2001:500:8c::53#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'd.iana-servers.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:8d::53#53
Oct 26 17:58:13 server named[30194]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'b.iana-servers.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:89::53#53
```


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2011)

Die DNS A-records for ns1 und ns2 in der Zone home.local fehlen. Füge diese bitte in ISPConfig hinzu.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (27. Okt. 2011)

Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie und wo ich das mache?


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2011)

Klicke auf "A", dann gib ein:

Hostname: ns1
IP: erste IP des Servers

Dann nochmal das gleiche;

Hostname: ns2
IP: zweite IP des Servers

Der Hintergrund ist folgender. Du hast da ja 2 ns records, ns bedeutet dass unter den dort hinterlegten Hostnamen ns1.home.local und ns2.home.local die DNS Informationen der Zone home.local liegen. Jetz sieht BIND in der Zone home.local nach umd die IP's aufzulösen und das geht nicht, da die A-Records, also die Record die besagen auf welchem server die Zone liegt, fehlen. Also kann BIND die Zone nicht laden, denn sie ist unvollständig.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (27. Okt. 2011)

Okey danke, nach einem neustart des BIND stehen keine Fehler mehr im Syslog.

Kann ich die Domain "home.local" nun für mehrere Kunden verwenden? 
Order geht das mit einer Subdomain pro Projekt auch?

Desweiteren kann ich jetzt in den Windowsrechnern als DNS die IP des Servers angeben und wenn ich dort dann home.local aufrufe wird auf home.local geleitet?


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2011)

Du kannst jetzt beliebige Subdomaains in der DNS Zone anlgene und dann einfach websites für diese Subdomains erstellen.

Damit das geht musst Du natürlich noch die DNS Einstellung auf den Windows Rechnern ändern, wie anfangs besprochen.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (27. Okt. 2011)

Super danke,

Ich habe jetzt die Domain home.local angelegt sonst hätte ich keine subdomain hinzufügen können, war das richtig so?
Habe dann eine Subdomain angelegt:

hostname: test
domain: home.local

aber ich kann sie im Browser nicht erreichen.


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2011)

Jede vollständige Domain im DNS endet auf einen Punkt. Wenn das obige also ein cname dns record sein soll, dann muss die Domain "home.local." sein und nicht nur "home.local".

Ob der DNS Record funktioniert, kannst Du auf der Shell testen:

dig @localhost test.home.local


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (28. Okt. 2011)

Moin Meister,

"home.local*.*" im DNS oder wenn ich die Domain anlege?

Wieso is das mit ISCP so verwirrend und kompliziert, früher hatte ich Confixx, da ging das alles von alleine....


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2011)

> "home.local." im DNS oder wenn ich die Domain anlege?


Im DNS. In Webseiten ist es home.local



> Wieso is das mit ISCP so verwirrend und kompliziert, früher hatte ich Confixx, da ging das alles von alleine....


Ich finde es sehr einfach, aber das ist Geschmackssache. ISPConfig ist deutlich umfangreicher und flexibler als Confixx, daher hat es auch mehr Eingabemöglichkeiten und macht nicht alles automatisch. Außerdem sieht es anders aus als Confixx, denn ISPConfig ist nicht ein Confixx Clone und soll dies auch nicht sein.

Im Handbuch ist eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zum anlegen eines DNS Records drin und das gleiche auch für das Anlegen einer Webseite inkl. Screenshots.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (28. Okt. 2011)

Klar ist es nicht zu vergleichen mit Confixx, das stell ich ja auch nicht in Frage.

Ich werde die DNS-Zone dann heute Nachmittag nochmal löschen und neu anlegen mit einem "." am Ende und die ns zufügen. Bind neustarten und dann sollte es gehn?


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2011)

Mach bitte erstmal das, was ich Dich in #27 gebeten habe. Und zwar dass Du testest, ob die Zone bzw. subdomain geht. Nicht gleich immer alles löschen und neu machen, sonst bleiben wir immer am selben Punkt und kommen hier nicht weiter. Also bitte nicht die Zone löschen!

Wir haben hier ja gerade über den möglicherweise fehlenden cname bzw. A Eintrag für die Subdomain "test" gesprochen.

Ich kann mir auch gerne mal ansehen ob die Zone und die REcords jetzt so ok sind, dazu müsstest Du aber 2 Screenhots posten die etwas größer sind, so dass man die Zonendaten und Records lesen kann. Oder aber Du postest den Inhalt der pri.home.local Datei aus dem named Konfigurationsverzeichnis.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (28. Okt. 2011)

So nochmal nachgeschaut, die Zone stand richtig drin im ISCP, anscheinend hat der Wizzard dort noch einen Punkt rein gemacht. test.home.local geht über den Browser immernoch nicht.
Hier mal die dig-Ausgabe:

```
root@server:~# dig @localhost test.home.local

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> @localhost test.home.local
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 51572
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;test.home.local.               IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
home.local.             86400   IN      SOA     ns1.home.local. mail@mail.de. 2011102702 28800 7200 604800 86400

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Fri Oct 28 17:49:11 2011
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 106
```
und hier die pri.home.local:

```
$TTL        86400
@       IN      SOA     ns1.home.local. mail@mail.de. (
                        2011102702       ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
                        28800              ; refresh, seconds
                        7200              ; retry, seconds
                        604800              ; expire, seconds
                        86400 )            ; minimum, seconds
;

home.local. 86400 A        192.168.178.26
home.local.      MX    10   mail.home.local.
home.local.      NS        ns1.home.local.
home.local.      NS        ns2.home.local.
mail 86400 A        192.168.178.26
ns1 86400 A        192.168.178.26
ns2 86400 A        192.168.178.26
www 86400 A        192.168.178.26
```


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

Die Zone ist so völlig ok. Du hast aber bisher noch keine Subdomain test in der Zone home.local angelegt, daher gibt es die nicht und kann somit auch nicht aufgelöst werden.

Lege also bitte einen neuen DNS A-Record für "test" in der Uone "home.local" an welcher auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## KnechtRootRecht (30. Okt. 2011)

Okey, hab sie eingetragen.
Muss ich jetzt jedesmal wenn ich eine Subdomain anlege auch einen Zoneneintrag machen? oder geht das auch mit einer Wildcard?

Wo leitet die subdomain standard-mäßig hin? ich finde keinen Ordner für die Subdomain. Wird da kein Verzeichnis für die Subdomain angelegt?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

> Muss ich jetzt jedesmal wenn ich eine Subdomain anlege auch einen Zoneneintrag machen? oder geht das auch mit einer Wildcard?


das geht auch mit wildcard.



> Wo leitet die subdomain standard-mäßig hin? ich finde keinen Ordner für die Subdomain. Wird da kein Verzeichnis für die Subdomain angelegt?


Eine subdomain verweist immer auf das gleiche Verzeichnis wie die Webseite, zu der sie gehört. Wenn Du ein eigenes Verzeichnis für eine Subdomain haben möchtest, dann lege eine neue Webseite an anstatt einer subdomain.


----------

